# Heilbuttharpune Eigenbau Anleitung



## vaaberg (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Selbermacher,

Bei mir gibt es keine Harpunen mehr.
Aber eine *Bauanleitung *kann abgerufen werden. Dort wird beschrieben welches Material gebraucht und wie es bearbeitet wird. Etwa 30 Boardis haben die Harpunen und ich denke das alle recht zufrieden sind.
Einiges an Material ist auch noch vorhanden.
Um an die Bauanleitung zu kommen brauche ich aber die richtige E-Mail Adresse, geht nicht per PN.


                                 |welcome:


----------



## Barsch321 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Heilbuttharpune Eigenbau Anleitung*

Hallo Vaaberg,

ich fahre im Juni nach Schweden, Westküste Insel Orus (oberhalb von Göteborg),
brauche ich da eine Heilbuttharpune? Ich werde mit kleinem Motorboot im Fjord und an der Küste angeln. Habe ein kleines Gaff. Habe keine Ahnung was mich dort erwartet, alle schreiben immer nur von Norwegen. Vieleicht kann jemand etwas von seinen Erfahrungen berichten. Schonmal Danke voraus


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Heilbuttharpune Eigenbau Anleitung*

ich glaub "da unten" brauchst du die nicht .....


----------



## Franky (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Heilbuttharpune Eigenbau Anleitung*

Falls jemanden doch die Bastelwut packt - schaut mal hier vorbei:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/heilbuttlandungshilfe.htm


----------



## vaaberg (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Heilbuttharpune Eigenbau Anleitung*

@ Franky, wenn Du meine Bauanleitung gesehen hättest, wäre Dir sicherlich der Unterschied auf gefallen. Ich hab das Ding mal nachgebaut - danke, die Eigenentwicklung ist doch schärfer.

@Barsch, in Südnorwegen einschl. dem Oslofjord kanns noch Heilbutt´s geben aber nicht mehr bei Göteborg. Und wenn´s Dich richtig erwischt, dann hilft nur beten und kein kleines Gaff.
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------

